# What kind of saddle is this?



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

So I'm looking at this saddle, it's a billy cook, but wondering if it's like a trail, cutting, reining, or what kind of saddle is this!?!


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks like a roper to me.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing c:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you're seriously considering buying this saddle. which I doubt is a roper, that ultra light roughout finish will soon look like it's been thro a war. The newer BC saddles aren't of the quality of the older ones.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't think that's a roper. Reminds me more of a cutter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

i'm going to say it's mostly a trail/pleasure saddle, but depending on the tree and horn it could be a roper (the heavy duty double rigging is a clue but that horn doesn't look quite right for being wrapped and dallied off of). maybe a cutting saddle? not a reining one, as the skirts don't lend much to close contact.

you could email Billy Cook and ask about the number stamped on the keeper?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

It's a roper of some sort. Billy Cook(Texas) makes their ropers with a flatter seat. The variations would be a ranch cutter which would be a cutter seat with a dally horn. Their ranch ropers might be another option but mot as likely as the previous two mentioned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

Alright, it didn't really look like a roper to me! Haha! When I think of roper I think of a huge horn, big stirrups, high cantle! Lol it kind of looks like a cutter to me but the horn didn't look like it sat up high enough.. But thanks!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks like a regular #4 dally horn to me, unwrapped. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Though not exact it looks like an old Greenville #3161 roping saddle .......

PRICE REDUCED! 14" Used Billy Cook Roping Saddle, Wide Tree usbi2918 *Free Shipping*


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Billy Cook Texas copied a lot of the Original Billy Cook Oklahoma Saddles, looks very, very similar to a Dally Team Roper by the Original Billy Cook


.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yup, most roping saddles don't really have high cantles and Billy Cook ropers do have flat seats. I grew up riding in saddles almost identical to this. It's definitely a roper.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

agree, roping saddles have a flatter seat - the cowboy needs to get off that horse quick when he's got a 'live one' at the other end of the rope he just threw.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It is a fallacy that roping saddles need to have low cantles. The rider quickly adapts to a higher cantle. A roper shouldn't have a flatter seat, a cutter does but not the roper. The slant of the seat offers pelvic support. But, the longer the seat the more the support diminishes.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Whether they _should_ have a low cantle with a flat seat or not is beside the point. Most of them do. That's probably for a reason and I'm willing to bet that if ropers didn't like the low cantle and flat seat, then the basic design would have changed in the last 30-40 years or so but it hasn't.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

From what I understand, there are arena roping saddles and ranch roping saddles. The flat seats are more for arena roping in case you need a quick dismount. While a ranch roper might look more like this:










or this Wade (my personal favorite style):









And then some saddle makers have "all around" styles which I believe can still be roped off of. When I first saw the saddle in this post I thought it might be an "all around."

Martin Saddlery- All Around Saddle

There are also a lot of cheaper saddles that look like ropers but aren't built well to rope off of. So you have to be careful there.


----------

